# Terry Camper wheels



## bonnycolton (Aug 29, 2010)

We have a 1959 Terry Camper and the wheels that are on it are not the correct size.

We thought we bought the right ones but the lug pattern does not fit.  Anyone know what actually is suppose to be on her?  Thanks from Colorado!


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: Terry Camper wheels

Hmmmm, You mention that the current are not correct. What makes you say that? Also the current lug pattern fits, but your replacement does not.  Little puzzled. are you talking about the rims or the tires? What made you think the current are not correct. You must have been told by someone or have other information.  Please fill us in more....


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: Terry Camper wheels

well if the new ones don't fit , someone sold you the wrong one. Go back where you got them and tell them they are the wrong one. Also take it to a reputable dealer and have him to look at it and get the right size.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 31, 2010)

Re: Terry Camper wheels

I can almost be certain that wheels for a 1959 camper are not being made today.  They had different ideas back then.  A lot of times new hubs will actually fit the older axles and then a new wheel can be purchased.  

Take it, if you can, to a guy who has been in the trailer business as long as I have, and I bet you can find a combination to make it work.


----------

